# wana go fast



## strauser95 (Apr 24, 2012)

yamaha 20 f/s 06 have on a lil skiff wana go fast need a prop let me know


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Y'er overly optimistic....it's a 20 hp outboard.
Wanna go fast? Get a bigger boat with a monster engine.
Only way that 20 will go fast is if the boat is on the trailer goin' down I-95.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

now that's funny!


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

We need more information on your set up like prop diameter, pitch, and size and weight of your boat. Changing the pitch can help. If you want a higher top end speed then up the pitch, if you want a better hole shot then lower the pitch. It is tricky though. The key is to keep the WOT rpm at factory recommended range. Check out iboats.com and you can send them your specs and what prop you have now and they can match you with the right prop to maximize your performance.


----------

